# What's on your Christmas lists?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Christmas is a little over 2 months away already! What's on your Christmas "fish wish lists"? I would like a hood/light for my 29 gallon and maybe another betta...


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

a 30 gal. tank, w/ a stand and cupboards. AND a light. lol.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

A 30 or 40 gal tank.Then i can have a planted community tank. Also get all the supplies to turn all my tanks in planted tanks.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I want to upgrade my fish ^^;; Or get one of them in a stunning planted decor tank [about 40 gal]


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

This is funny because i thought about this and i was getting ready to tell my mom about this. Anyway, i would like either a plakat or The longest finned Halfmoon pair from AQABID.COM and a small submersible heater and a sponge filter for christmas. And since my Birthday is in January and thats tax time i will be getting another 10 gallon tank for breeding and ill be the happiest person alive!! i cant wait!

That or start a 10-20 gallon sorority! i have a thing for the female bettas!!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

ooo, i want a new betta thats a hm, there soooooo pretty!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Shelving units, more 66 quart plastic tubs, submersible heaters, canning jars, and a red HMPK pair of bettas.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

It's not close enough for me to seriously think about a fish- er I mean _wish_ list for Christmas. Though, I might ask for a bag of black eco-complete, anacharis, water sprite, and maybe a betta fish (if I can resist the tempation until then).


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lets see....fish-wise, a light for my 2.5 gallon so I can see Kurt, a new heater perhaps....maybe a few live plants....
Non-fish-wise...probably some stuff for the Gecko, and definitely a new cosplay xD


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Hmmm...another marble dragon AB pair, maybe from aquastar71 or some other Thai breeder. Like this fish: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1286810864


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

ANY black and white beta 
and a new 5 gallon tank
with all the fixings ,of corse.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Huh, let's see...

I'd like to upgrade Faust's tank... he's such a little guy and he needs more space to grow! 

I don't know... can't ask for much, really... Got a lot of stuff this year.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nothing.

I blew $200 on my tank, and another $200 on a kindle I bought. Oh yeah, and $170 to repair my iPod's cracked screen :/ As for textbooks I dont even talk about em or else I will crawl to a corner and weep. At least I got some financial aid though. So yeah, cant really afford to buy more stuff.


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

i want a guitar (sorry for off topic but my parents have little money i get 1 big present and 1 small)and a fish or a fish tank


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Upgrades, upgrades, upgrades!!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'd really like to get some live plants for my tank, and some eco-complete but I doubt that'll happen.
My boyfriend's getting me a Wii though. I'm so excited!!


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

5 gallon hawkeye from walmart, decor and live plants. along with a gorgeous blue marble HM from aquabid  haha


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm wishing for some two way tape and velcro to keep the cats from flipping the lid off the filter and drinking out of it. 

Oh..and some more plants.


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Shelving units, more 66 quart plastic tubs, submersible heaters, canning jars, and a red HMPK pair of bettas.


ss


YES!! Shelving units and plastic tubs...

ME TOO!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Lol, we're all such wierdos. Some kids want ponies for christmas, others want cool toys, or phones. Us? We want fish, tanks, and shelving units XD


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Extra cash for rent would be nice too. lol


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Extra cash for sure D To spend on Boxing Day. I'll probably blow my extra cash on more betta stuff, though...  XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> Shelving units, more 66 quart plastic tubs, submersible heaters, canning jars, and a red HMPK pair of bettas.


And a drip system. lol


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I've asked for a 10 gallon tank (I've got as much hope of getting one as I have of winning the lottery) .


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Fake plants and accessories.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Yet ANOTHER 5 gallon. xD For my new betta rescue  Or maybe a 10 gallon to split between two bettas,not sure yet. My birthday is December 18th so I get alot of fish stuff during December lol! Also might try getting some live plants for Alex's tank. Non fish related I want to get a chic Straightner..I think I drive my parents bonkers with my fish but at least my mom understands lol


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd like this guy
and a nice place to keep him with plants and good lighting! XD

that's unrealistic though. =P

Oh well. XD


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Alexanderismylife, your birthday is a day after mine! 

Even though I have absolutely NO room in my room for one, I'd love a 100 gallon tank or so.

But realistically? I've been wanting to switch my 10 gal with a 20 gallon kit lately...I want to try using live plants.

Or a hood for my 10 gallon would be nice!

But I highly doubt I'll be getting anything fish related...maybe a giftcard to Petsmart, though.


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

I have no idea what I want yet!!

We are really tight in money this year so it makes it tuff.

I have my betta in a large kritter keeper and I don't know if I want to get him a 5 gallon with the works or get a 10 gallon and have a mini aquarium with dwarf fishes orrrrr get another large (or the largest I can find) kritter keeper for to get another betta. I don't know!!

What should I go for?


lol, and of course I would like some new clothes and cute laptop bag that can also fit some of my books too.


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

JKfish said:


> Lol, we're all such wierdos. Some kids want ponies for christmas, others want cool toys, or phones. Us? We want fish, tanks, and shelving units XD


Pshh...we're not weirdos...

I want a heater, wisteria, and anacharis.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I just decided that I want some plants! <3 And my tank to be cycled by Christmas! XD


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

Okay. I decided I'm going to get a 5 gallon with the works and put Nadador in there. Then use his old tank for maybe an AquaBid betta then move him to another 5 gallon for my birthday. Woop Woop. I'm very excited


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Now I want lots and lots of live plants and plant fertilizer to start up a planted tank!


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

I could always use some more live plants for my tanks.  However I really want a new camera that I can take wonderful pictures of my fish with. :3


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

I would love to upgrade Neptune's tank from 1.5 to 2 gallons (he is jealous of little Jennifer, who is like half his size, in her big 2.5 gallon  )


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

3 10 gallon aquarium shelves, 2 bettas (that I choose), 2 10 gallon tanks, money for me to buy decor. I'm greedy this year


----------

